# September 29, Golf For Goldens-Benefits Sunshine Goldens!!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue! A Hummer, eh? This is when we need the Thank you button!

Thank you Donna!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It sounds like it will be a grand event to benefit such a deserving cause!!!! I can't wait to hear more details! I will surely help spread the word!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am truly overwhelmed and don't know what to say!  Except that I will be taking golf lessons pronto...gotta win me a Hummer!!!! :bowl: Thank you Donna for doing this for SGRR - we are all so grateful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

Find the woman who has 12 holes in one to give you lessons!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I am truly overwhelmed and don't know what to say!  Except that I will be taking golf lessons pronto...gotta win me a Hummer!!!! :bowl: Thank you Donna for doing this for SGRR - we are all so grateful.


Glad we can do it Lisa. I know you guys have taken in so many dogs and so many of them need so much medical attention. So hopefully we can raise a lot of money for you guys. Steve(Sharlin) is coming, so you know it will be a huge success already.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL---Just tell me when & where & what my tee time is!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> LOL---Just tell me when & where & what my tee time is!!!!


We will team you up with a good foursome Steve. No worries.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You better tell 'em you've saddled 'em with a big load to carry - I couldn't even break 80 this weekend!!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That is very nice of you.*

There are so many times that I wish I could be in more than one place at a time.
I have the Pets on Wheels Dog-a Thon that day.
I do hope that the change of date enspires others to attend.
Enjoy!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> You better tell 'em you've saddled 'em with a big load to carry - I couldn't even break 80 this weekend!!!!


No worries Steve. I will hook you up with some good guys and you can be their ringer. Not to worry. All for a good cause. Get the hole in one and you can drive back to California in the Hummer. That would work, dont you think?? LOL!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm already getting inquiries about this! Wow!


----------

